
Upload Filtering Mandate Would Shred European Copyright Safe Harbor - dwaxe
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/10/upload-filtering-mandate-would-shred-european-copyright-safe-harbor
======
clarry
Does anyone have a summary of the current "safe harbor" rules effective in
(different parts of?) the EU? To what extent am I responsible for user
generated content if I host a forum, a blog, a link aggregation site or
something like that? Do I have to weed out "racist" content as the Finns would
like you to do? Would encryption affect my responsibilities? I.e. if the
submission process encrypts the content on the client side and never sends the
key to my server, would that have any effect?

Can copyright holders demand me to take links or content offline without a
court order?

